# Gracie's vet visit today



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Always difficult to assess blood pressure when White Coat Syndrome is in the picture - hope she continues to do well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> Always difficult to assess blood pressure when White Coat Syndrome is in the picture - hope she continues to do well.


That is why Gracie's blood pressure was taken in the car, even with covid waits ,I called ahead explained our goal we were seen quickly.
I left home an hour early with Gracie wrapped snuggly in my fleece jacket resting in my lap, we drove a bit and called as we got there.
Again this was the most relaxed Gracie has been, a little dog I find difficult calm and soothe. 
So a win


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I had no idea that dogs could be treated for hypertension. She's lucky to have you.


----------

